# d21 with z24 engine wont start



## southwind20 (Oct 10, 2011)

86 model had miss when i bought it. changed alll 8 plugs still misses at idle. found ex coil not firing. changed cap rotor and coil. now truck will not start. have check and check again made sure wires were right. it started once but no fire out either coil now . fuel pump is pumping fuses are good and have power to each coil


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you checked the power transistors (little box on the coil brkt) ? how about the fusible links at the batt ?, there is a blue, double plug relay on the right (pass) side, behind the batt, they had a habbit of going out..(I keep a spare, it saved me too!)


----------



## southwind20 (Oct 10, 2011)

I found ex ignition mod out replaced and found vac leak, idled down test drove died goin dwn rd . Load tested all wires in igni system. Ok and replaced big blue relay and main relay, runs great. Replaced swing bearin and master cylinder last night and had running to bleed brakes, died! Not firing again but injectors are squitin, wth?:balls:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

check for cracked cap/rotor (common with a/m)


----------



## southwind20 (Oct 10, 2011)

Tks I'll ck 2night


----------



## southwind20 (Oct 10, 2011)

Cap and rotor ok swaped out with old and put back load tested igngnitir box wires and distrib sign wires with 55 watt bulb put all back together and run fine for 45 min. At idle , Test drove 2 miles died and no fire again ! Coils fire once when you turn key off. And it hurts! Injectors are fueling but no coil out put


----------



## southwind20 (Oct 10, 2011)

Crank sensor! R&r distrib and runs fine now , tks for the help:givebeer:


----------

